# Early background History of Gravesend Sea School



## Chris Champion (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi All,

I am in the process of compiling a book based on my fathers time in the Merchant Navy between 1946 to 1955. As part of my research I have published some background history about Gravesend Sea School on my website, which I hope you will find of interest.

http://championfh.net/genealogy/championfh-histories/Gravesend%20Sea%20School%20V1.0.pdf

Chris
www.championfh.net


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh (Jan 5, 2006)

Very interesting, it belays a few fantasies of the old place, thanks for posting


----------



## Chris Champion (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks for reading, and glad you found it of interest.

Chris


----------

